

ZeroStack,helping Enterprises Take Control, Simplify Private Cloud - ZeroStack
http://www.thewhir.com/web-hosting-news/zerostack-comes-out-of-stealth-to-help-enterprises-take-control-simplify-private-cloud

======
jlgaddis
> _“[W]e are disrupting the private cloud market ... "_

Oh yeah?

> _" The company had its first version ready in May, and started doing
> customer deployments in June ..."_

... and you launched yesterday. Please, you aren't "disrupting" anything.

Bonus points for managing to squeeze maximum buzzwords into your press
release, though.

